# Priest and nun



## Yari (May 5, 2003)

Not sure if this is too much...but we'll see... 

/enjoy!

A priest and a nun were traveling through the desert when there camel died
suddenly. Alone and in the middle of nowhere they decided to sit and wait
for help to come.

During the night they talked about stories of there life and what they had
and hadn't done with their life. It is then that the priest asks the nun if
she has ever had sex the nun replies "no". So the preist brings up the
suggestion that since they are alone and in the middle of nowhere and could
possibly die that perhaps they should try it.

Upon agreement the Priest flops out his pecker and says to the nun "This is
the staff of life, it brings life to the dead".

In response the nun replies, "Good, go screw that dead camel so we can get
the hell out of here."


/Yari


----------



## rachel (May 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You're so bad.


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

They don't call them None for no reason.....


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

The Priest's ***

A priest, who wanted to raise money for his church, was told there was a fortune in horse racing, and so he decided to buy a horse and enter it in some races. However, at the local auction, the going price for horses was so steep that he decided to buy a donkey instead. Although he had some doubts, the priest figured that he might as well enter the animal in a race just to see how it would do. To his surprise the donkey came in second.

The next day the headlines read: PRIEST'S *** SHOWS

The priest was so pleased that he entered the animal in another race, and this time it won.

The headline read: PRIEST'S *** OUT IN FRONT

The bishop was so upset with this kind of publicity that he ordered the priest not to enter the donkey in another race.

The new headline read: BISHOP SCRATCHES PRIEST'S ***

This was too much for the bishop, and he ordered the priest to get rid of the animal. The priest gave the donkey to a nun in a nearby convent.

The next day the headline read: NUN HAS BEST *** IN TOWN

The bishop fainted. He told the nun that she would have to dispose of the donkey. After several days, the nun finally sold the beast to a local farmer for $10. The headline read: NUN PEDDLES *** FOR TEN BUCKS

They buried the bishop the next day.


----------



## Yari (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *
> They buried the bishop the next day. *



Quote from paper: *** responsible for sending Bishop "home".

/Yari


----------



## Jay Bell (May 6, 2003)

Jock was traveling by train seated next to a stern-faced
clergyman. As Jock pulled out a bottle of whisky from his pocket the clergyman glared and said reprovingly, "Look here, I am sixty-five and I have never tasted whisky in my life!"
"Dinna worry, Minister," smiled  Jock, pouring himself a dram.
"There's no risk of you starting now!"


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

Seig,

That was damn funny:rofl:


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 6, 2003)

luv it


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, God, talk about bad pillow talk, Yari.


----------

